# "Upright Hand" nib



## John Eberly (Jan 20, 2009)

I have need of help.

I sold a Woodcraft/Berea "American" style FP to a co-worker.  Sh's a great supporter as well as a friend - she's purchased 3 pens and is a good source of word of mouth advertising, so I would like to keep her happy.

My problem is that she does not use a conventional grip and has a problem writing with a fountain pen.  Her "hand" is too vertical - she seems to hold the pen in a nearly vertical orientation and she's not at all comfortable laying the pen down (and allowing the nib to actually contact the paper).

Is there a nib that can feed ink in this position?  I've thought about changing to a freer flowing or softer one to see if she can get it to ink.  I've also thought about modifying the nib to bend the point out to allow the nib to contact the paper in a more positive way.

Any help is appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 20, 2009)

John, I don't mean to be too simplistic, but why not convert the pen to a roller ball, or exchange it for a rollerball?  Combined with the Schmidt refills, a roller ball is a nice writer.  Fountain pens are not for everyone as they have to be used correctly.  People who write with an unconvential grip or who nearly tear the paper as they write are not good candidates for a fountain pen.


----------



## John Eberly (Jan 21, 2009)

*Fountain pen users*

Cav -

I am in agreement with you, and I appreciate your advice.  I'm sure that your approach is the quickest and maybe most sensible way out of the situation.  I'm not quite ready to give up yet though.

As often happens, I'm trying to make somebody happy even if what they want is not conventional.  It's partly my makeup and partly my training.  I hate to disappoint anyone and I like to be challenged creatively.

I do have a nice Scheaffer desk set with a fountain pen that I can get to write at many more angles than the kit pen I made.  It will even write with the nib flipped completely over.  I'm going to try some of the upgrade nibs from Arizona - I hope to still give my friend a fountain pen she can use.

I have learned from this experience though.  I will try to have folks show me how they write in the future in order to better match them to a pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 21, 2009)

Depending on how much you want to spend, there are folks who adjust nibs to a writing style.  Brian Gray (bgray on this site) at Edison Pen does some nib work, prices are on his web site.  At pen shows, there are others that will adjust as you wait but you have to get there early.  They usually fill up their schedules in the first 1/2 hour or so.  Those who have custom grinds swear by them.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 21, 2009)

I say pm Lou(DC Bluesman) and see if he has any ideas.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 21, 2009)

John - Other than having a nib custom made, and that costs HUGE bucks, your next best bet is to grind (or have ground) a nib to a stub.  Removing the "iridium" ball on the end should produce capillary action through the tip of the nib, even in a virtually upright position.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2009)

Would it no be possible for the lady in question to learn herself to write at a different angle, just a thought!


----------



## John Eberly (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re-Training Clients*



Ligget said:


> Would it no be possible for the lady in question to learn herself to write at a different angle, just a thought!


 
Mr. Ligget, I like the way you think.  It's just that old "the customer is always right" attitude that I'm stuck with.

I will try to encourage her to re-learn how to write as the very last resort.  It's easier to invent a FP that will write upside down than it is to change penmanship habits!

I've ordered a couple of nibs from woodturnerscatalog.com.  I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## mdtbear (Jan 23, 2009)

I just picked up 2 Barons, an El Grande, a Churchill, a 1939 Parker Vacumatic, a Parker 45 and a Parker 51 and tried every one of them held 90 degrees to the paper... completely upright.  They all wrote... some wrote a slightly thinner line than normal because of the point angle, but they all wrote.... 
Removing the tipping and regrinding to a stub is not going to help in fact it might cause an additional problem due to the width of the stub nib.... 
If the pen is not writing in this position, it is not the writer's fault
Have you actually tested a pen in this position... your post sounds like you are guessing it won't work


----------



## John Eberly (Jan 23, 2009)

*Upright hand*



mdtbear said:


> I just picked up 2 Barons, an El Grande, a Churchill, a 1939 Parker Vacumatic, a Parker 45 and a Parker 51 and tried every one of them held 90 degrees to the paper... completely upright. They all wrote... some wrote a slightly thinner line than normal because of the point angle, but they all wrote....
> Removing the tipping and regrinding to a stub is not going to help in fact it might cause an additional problem due to the width of the stub nib....
> If the pen is not writing in this position, it is not the writer's fault
> Have you actually tested a pen in this position... your post sounds like you are guessing it won't work


 
As I stated earlier, I too have a really nice Scheaffer desk set and it writes well at steep angles.  The pen in question does not ink well unless it is held at a fairly low angle to the paper.  I've noticed this with other of the American/Euro kits from Woodcraft - they are stingy with the ink and touchy with alignment of the feed.  I've got a couple of replacement nibs now, I think from Craft Supplies USA.  I'll see if one of them does the trick.

Too busy at work doing work to try them out today.


----------



## John Eberly (Jan 23, 2009)

*Problem Solved -*

OK - 

First, thanks for all of the suggestions.

The .8 mm medium point nib solved the problem - inks like a charm whichever way my friend wants to use it.  Cost me $10 to keep a happy customer but it's worth it.

Thanks again for all of your help!

John Eberly


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 23, 2009)

mdtbear said:


> a 1939 Parker Vacumatic, a Parker 45 and a Parker 51



Sorry my friend, this quote will have to be followed by a photo to stay in good graces.  :wink:

What year 51 did you pick up? Is it a vac too?  I have a '47 Vac and a '46 51 cedar blue / GF cap vac.   Two of my favorite pens, and the Vac's are just stunning in my opinion.

As for the topic on hand... The friend really should try to learn how to write "properly" and not crab hold then pen.  In the long run, hand cramping and better writing will be produced.


----------

